# Status post hysterectomy



## Liza5418 (Sep 17, 2012)

Can anyone out there tell me what diagnosis codes would be appropriate to use on a status post hysterectomy patient when she is coming in for a well woman exam.  Besides the V72.31 (routine gyn exam), there are additional codes of V76.47 (vaginal pap smear status post hysterectomy for non malignant condition), along with V88.0x (absence of whether it be the uterus, cervix, etc.)  Do I use these codes only when a pap smear is actually done?  Will just the V72.31 be sufficient to bill out?  Thanks in advance.  Any Replies?


----------

